# The Green Below The Dam



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

My son and I fished the A section for 4 days, ending yesterday.
The flows are low. [less than 800fps]
The fishing was good with nymphs and streamers. No dry action for us. Nothing was rising either.
Not the best fishing for me but I caught 6 to 10 fish on each trip to the river.
Big fat Bows with a few nice Browns mixed in. It was a great trip with my son.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Love that place. I drift that section rowing for my wife.


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm guessing the cicadas weren't hatching on the "A" section yet? It's crazy how sporadic the cicada hatch can be. I fished Jones Hole last week (Thurs), and it was the most amazing cicada hatch that I've ever seen. A lot of the trout had bulging bellies from all the cicadas that they were gorging on. It was incredible. I assumed that since Jones Hole flows into the Green, then the hatch much be reached Flaming Gorge already. Maybe the lower elevation and higher temps gets the bugs moving at Jones Hole a bit earlier than the "A" section? 

Nice report, Grandpa. Glad you got to get out w/ your boy! I'd give anything if I could have a few days on the river w/ my dad.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Did you see any cicadas on the water? Did you see any trout eating the naturals?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

No cicadas and little top water action. I nymphed the whole trip.


----------

